# Removing paint from hardwood flooring.help



## mandakoff (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi this is my first post and I am pretty sure this question has been asked but I would really appreciate the help. I removed my bedroom carpet to find beautiful hardwood floors in excellent condition BUT whoever had lived there before was to lazy to lay out a drop cloth when they painted so I have paint splatters all over the room and basically I was wondering if there is a way or a product I can use to remove the paint without ruining my floors or if it would just be a waste of time to try ..the house is a 1907 arts and crafts home I am not sure if it makes a difference or not. I would really appreciate any help or input on this problem..thank you


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 10, 2008)

There are 2 products that I know of, specially formulated for this. One is called Goof Off and the other called Oops. They may or may not work, depending on the paint, and they may or may not removed the varnish, depending on the varnish. The both come in a small can, similar to a 'lighter fluid' can. 

If the floor has modern polyurethane varnish, the finish will be safe. And if the drops and spatter are latex paint, they should be able to remove it. Unfortunately, the only way to find out is to try it. Maybe you can test a hidden area to see if it hurts the varnish. Then, if not, go ahead and try some of the paint spots. 

Good luck, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## mandakoff (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks I will try and find that stuff this weekend the hardwood goes all the way into our closet and there is paint splatters also so I will test it out in there just in case ..


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 11, 2008)

Most hardware stores and paint stores carry one, the other or both. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## forten (Jan 28, 2008)

I had an oak floor, circa 1940, with a great deal of paint splatter and ground-in dirt around the edges as well.  Otherwise, the floor was in good shape.  The finish looked like shellac, and was.  I chose to rub the problem areas with shellac's solvent-- alcohol-- dissolving the upper layer of the finish.  In the process, the paint and dirt were liberated.   In this case, I judged that a recoat was not necessary, though shellac will let you get away with recoating.  The risk, of course, is a "too-clean" appearance where you rubbed with alcohol, and then you want to do the whole floor.
   Now.. the commercial solvents will either affect the paint splatter without affecting the finish, or they'll do just what the alcohol did in my case.


----------



## Hack (Jan 28, 2008)

My 100 year old Doug Fir floors had paint as well...But I don't think goof off would have helped me


----------



## phreaq (Jan 31, 2008)

my main floor is painted wood, about 750 sq ft of it. I looked into removing the paint and was quickly discouraged due to the price (quoted $5.50 to $6/sq ft).

however, I have been told a heat gun may work also. I have far too much floor to do that way, but smaller areas may clean up easily this way. Anyone ever use a heat gun for this?


----------



## guyod (Jan 31, 2008)

I always starts off with a Heat gun and a good scrapper. it works the best to get 90% of the paint off.. then i go back over it with a chemical to get the rest of the paint out of the grain.


----------



## denise817 (Oct 19, 2011)

mandakoff, I know this post is from 2008 but i am in the exact same situation. The previous homeowners never put down drop cloths and there is paint everywhere. The paint has been stained on the floor for +4 years now. Did you ever find a solution that will get the paint off? or did you resort to sanding and refinishing. Thanks!


----------

